# Tutotial 2.A "Gruyere model" pendant lamp with recycled plastic



## joguelamp (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi!
I hope you like my second homemade lamp.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYSmJeImGFM[/ame]


----------

